# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  पृथ्वी दिवस

## Rated R

* पृथ्वी दिवस* , यह एक दिवस है जिसे पृथ्वी के पर्यावरण के बारे में प्रशंसा और जागरूकता को प्रेरित करने के लिए डिजाइन किया गया है.

इसकी स्थापना अमेरिकी सीनेटर जेराल्ड नेल्सन के द्वारा 1970 में एक पर्यावरण शिक्षा के रूप में की गयी, और इसे कई देशों में प्रति वर्ष मनाया जाता है. यह तारीख उत्तरी गोलार्द्ध में वसंत और दक्षिणी गोलार्द्ध में शरद का मौसम है.

संयुक्त राष्ट्र 0} में पृथ्वी दिवस को हर साल मार्च एक्विनोक्स (वर्ष का वह समय जब दिन और रात बराबर होते हैं) पर मनाया जाता है, यह अक्सर 20 मार्च होता है, यह एक परम्परा है जिसकी स्थापना शांति कार्यकर्ता जॉन मक्कोनेल के द्वारा की गयी.  :Globe:

----------


## Rated R

पृथ्वी सप्ताह

कई शहर पृथ्वी दिवस को पृथ्वी सप्ताह के रूप में पूरे सप्ताह के लिए मनाते हैं, आमतौर पर 16 अप्रैल से शुरू कर के, 22 अप्रैल को पृथ्वी दिवस के दिन इसे समाप्त किया जाता है.  

इन घटनाओं को पर्यावरण से सम्बंधित जागरूकता को बढ़ावा देने के लिए डिजाइन किया जाता है. इन घटनाओं में शामिल हैं, पुनः चक्रीकरण को बढ़ावा देना, ऊर्जा की प्रभाविता में सुधार करना, और डिज्पोजेबल वस्तुओं में कमी लाना. 

22 अप्रैल वार्षिक इओवाहॉक "वर्चुअल क्रुइसे" की भी तिथि है. दुनिया भर से लाखों लोग इसमे भाग लेते हैं.

----------


## madan thigna

मुबारक हो!

----------


## priya1234

*बहुत बहुत मुबारक हो .......... पहले कभी नहीं सुना , धन्यबाद जानकारी के लिए :)*

----------


## Rated R

आपका भी धन्यवाद इस गली में आने के लिए...

----------

